# Dog training - Cambridge?????



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations of dog training classes in the cambridgeshire?
I am based round the Cambridge/Essex/Suffolk border but don't mind travelling a bit.
I do currently go to companion dog training every weekend but for various reasons am not very happy with the place I go so was wondering if anyone had any recommendations. I know I can look up lists of trainers in my area but I would like to know of any personal experiences.
I am never going to do competitive obedience but I would like to carry on working towards the GCDS (dog passed his bronze award earlier this year) and also, due to his fear agression/lead reactivity I think regular classes help him.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I went here (Impington sessions). The best thing about it IMO is it is outdoors so very good for reactive dogs as plenty of space if it gets a bit much 

CCEG Home Page


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

hi,i went to impington aswell,as said theres loads of room,prince was reactive and he calmed down there,they do agility aswell.charlies at soham is good.i couldnt do a link,its charlies dog training center.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I use Cath at Wuff Training. 
Puppy and Dog Training in Cambridge and Colchester

I honestly cannot sing her praises enough. If you read my blog (see signature) and you'll see how she has helped us with our lead reactive dog. I have also used Cambridge Dogs but found that a group class made her worse. Cath uses her own very calm dogs as stooges and also does lessons one to one and has group classes that have levels to work towards. I think her next batch start in September. If you use her, please tell her that Molly and Berenice recommended you!


----------



## becky100 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello 

Try Hotdogs training dog schools in Soham, Ely and Little Chesterford, Saffron Walden. All trainers are APDT qualified and only the best methods used! As well as obedience they also offer scent work and agility.

Remember a good dog school should let you go and see a class before you commit to a course!

hope this helps!:001_smile:


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> I use Cath at Wuff Training.
> Puppy and Dog Training in Cambridge and Colchester
> 
> I honestly cannot sing her praises enough. If you read my blog (see signature) and you'll see how she has helped us with our lead reactive dog.


That sounds ideal as my boy is very lead reactive. He is usually ok in group lessons but if we have an instructor/dogs he is not used to he gets very anxious.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for all of the suggestions - I think I'll make a few enquiries and go form there


----------



## tookish (Jul 23, 2012)

good info for sharing


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I cannot recommend Gary and Caroline highly enough.

CANINE SOLUTIONS - HOME

Wendy and Paul are fab

Border Dog Training Services | Dogs for all Reasons

Chirag is tremendous

Welcome


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> That sounds ideal as my boy is very lead reactive. He is usually ok in group lessons but if we have an instructor/dogs he is not used to he gets very anxious.


It took very little in a class to make Molly react, in fact I think it made her worse. That's not to say group classes are not good but sometimes not great for all dogs. It took just one noise to completely distract her from the training and whilst some would say that's a good thing as it tests her, when the other dogs are highly strung too it's not easy.

We've worked hard with Cath to get Molly to a point where she understands that some dogs are okay. What I love about Cath's work is that she'll come to you and see your dog in it's home environment and then work with you on your usual walks if you like and is so flexible. We've gone to a local park in Cambridge, to some woods and we are going to take Molly to a Big Walkies social group in a few weeks and do some work in a cafe. So there is less structure but it's focussed on you and your dog. She also gets to know your dog. Molly is much better on a relaxed lead and a head collar but in group class we were told to rush her past the other dogs which made her react more. Molls adore her and her dogs! When we go off lead for social walks, Molly just keeps coming back to her for hugs!

To be honest we were struggling to cope with Molly before we found Cath and she's made a huge difference to me, my husband and our dog.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I personally wouldnt reccommend Charlies, well Charlie himself anyway, we went with Sabre as a puppy and only did half of the 8 week course, after seeing what he allowed owners to do. There are about 8 different trainers there now I think, and they dont all work the same. My friend took her young staffy and one said "you might aswell just give up now, you wont get him to do anything!"

As an adult he went to Block Fen Training for his dog reactiveness, but it has changed trainers now, so I dont know what they are like, or even who it is now.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> It took just one noise to completely distract her from the training and whilst some would say that's a good thing as it tests her, when the other dogs are highly strung too it's not easy.


This is my problem, when we have my usual instructor it's OK as she knows me and my dog and realises that he's not being naughty - he just gets anxious very easily and reverts to his displacement activity of sniffing. However, recently they have swapped instructors round a lot and a couple of them make no effort to understand why my dog acts the way he does - they just asume he is being naughty and tell me that, by now, I should be able to get my dog to focus on me. TBH I can stand in a field and feel rubbish about myself and my dog training skills any time I like without having to pay for the privilege of it

I think I will try Cath first to try and do something about his reactivity/fear aggression and then, if I can make some progress with that I will have more options for training classes.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> This is my problem, when we have my usual instructor it's OK as she knows me and my dog and realises that he's not being naughty - he just gets anxious very easily and reverts to his displacement activity of sniffing. However, recently they have swapped instructors round a lot and a couple of them make no effort to understand why my dog acts the way he does - they just asume he is being naughty and tell me that, by now, I should be able to get my dog to focus on me. TBH *I can stand in a field and feel rubbish about myself and my dog training skills any time I like without having to pay for the privilege of it*
> 
> I think I will try Cath first to try and do something about his reactivity/fear aggression and then, if I can make some progress with that I will have more options for training classes.


So true, you have my every sympathy. I truly hope that Cath can help you as much as she has us. We're not there yet but we're a lot further forward than we were.


----------

